# Felt Q850 in Kiel gestohlen! Brauche eure Hilfe!



## xieno (18. Januar 2008)

*Ich brauch eure Hilfe!*
Mir ist heute (17.01.08) in der Hamburger Chaussee in Kiel mein Bike gestohlen worden! Ich hab bisher noch kein baugleiches Rad in Kiel gesehen. Bitte haltet die Augen offen, damit die Täter gestellt werden können und mein geliebtes Bike wieder sicher bei mir im Keller stehen kann!







Es handelt sich um ein Felt Q850 aus der 2005er Serie. 

Rahmen: 17,5 Zoll weinrot
Bremsen: Magura Juli Scheibenbremsen
Schaltung: Shimano Deore. 
Reifen: Tioga Blue Dragon
Vorbau, Lenker , Sattel von Felt (schwarz)

Wenn ihr was gesehen habt, meldet euch am besten per Mail:
[email protected]

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## burn (20. Januar 2008)

Moin Flo,

ich habe gerade schon versucht dich anzurufen um dir mein Beileid auszusprechen. Das ist ja richtig ********! Wie ist denn das Unglueck passiert? Hoffentlich hast du genauso viel Glueck wie ich seinerzeit und bekommst dein Bike wieder. Bei mir hat es ja aufgrund meines Threads in diesem Forum Gott sei dank geklappt.
Kleiner Tippt am Rande, schreib am besten die Rahmennummer noch hier rein damit jemand der es sieht oder dem es angeboten wird es auf diesem Wege zu identifizieren.
Eine Mail oder ein kleiner Steckbrief bei deinem Haendler koennte auch helfen, mir sagte man damals das ihm immer mal wieder geklaute Bikes angeboten werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

